# CO2 Glass Diffuser- Where to buy in Toronto?



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Where to buy this in Toronto?

Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Wrong area. I'll move for you


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Pets and ponds has a few.

With that type of diffuser you'll loose a lot of co2. Unless you suck up the bubbles into a filter than it can shop it up a little more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductlisttype.asp?PNAME=CO&PTYPE=Diffuser Reactor


----------

